

Fliggo Lets You Build Your Own YouTube [YC S08] - RWilson
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/25/y-combinator-startup-fliggo-lets-you-build-your-own-youtube/

======
anuraggoel
I know techcrunch is(are) full of shit and Arrington is on vacation, but their
posts aren't even spell-checked anymore? teh, athough, sItes, Wrodpress?

~~~
jkincaid
It's pretty sad that the top rated comment on a Y Combinator forum about a Y
Combinator site launching is about typos. Get off your high horse. Leave a
comment in the post if you see a typo and we'll usually fix it within a few
minutes.

~~~
whacked_new
If anything, it shows an opinion shared by at least a handful of readers, with
a fast impression and comparatively high relevance. It is honest opinion, not
some high horse. And if anything, said sadness reflects upon TC, and not YC,
NH, nor the site in question. This is customer feedback.

------
mixmax
I've been wondering for a while - why doesn't Y-combinator take in more B2B
business ideas?

It's much easier to capitalise, the market (defined as customers willing to
pay you) is huge, and the products out there are crap.

Does Y-combinator just not believe in the B2B market, are none of the
applications in this area, or what? I'm genuinely puzzled.

~~~
pg
We invest in more b2b companies than you realize. You just don't hear about
them much because b2b companies are quieter. For example, one of the most
successful startups we've funded is Clustrix, but the nature of their business
is such that if the general public ever knows their name it will be as a
Nasdaq listing.

~~~
nreece
Isn't Clustrix funded by Sequoia Capital:
<http://www.sproutsys.com/investors.html>

~~~
pg
Yes, they're one of 3 YC alumni companies that are.

------
sachinag
Awesome - we've wanted to add user-generated reviews on Dawdle, and video
would be really neat. Definitely looking into this.

~~~
fallentimes
Join the party!

<http://ticketstumbler.fliggo.com/>

~~~
sachinag
You make me wish that Dawdle was in YC just so that we could be a pre-release
beta partner for other YC companies. :(

------
jeffesp
The business model of "We are going to create X for Y", where X is a service
like YouTube, never works. After viewing the intro video I saw that you can do
things like create private communities and invite people to join, and I
thought that this is the same way I share photos with the family on flickr.
But wait, doesn't flickr also support video? And so does Facebook, and I am
sure there are others.

Maybe I am just misunderstanding their business model, but I don't see the
value of this service.

~~~
fallentimes
X for Y is just an easy way of explaining things not a business model. It's
straight out of the book _Made to Stick_.

~~~
chrysb
Have you been looking at our bookshelf? Don't give away our trade secrets!

------
mcdowall
Ive spent a fair while scouring the site and yet to find any form of pricing
options for hosting on my own domain, the guys definitely need a lot more call
to action points.

Ill just have to go about it the old fashioned way of emailing the guys there,
shame as I would probably liked to read up on the pricing and possibly sign at
that point having seen the features.

~~~
danielrhodes
We've got a lot of demand for custom domains, so it has become one of our top
priorities Therefore, the answer is soon.

If you've got more questions, feel free to email me directly at dan [[at]]
fliggo.com.

------
whacked_new
Somehow I remembered seeing fliggo repeatedly submitted on reddit with content
taken from YouTube, and ended up associating it with blogspam. This must have
been before it went YC. It looks quite different now, but how close was my
impression?

~~~
whacked_new
To whomever is downmodding, your reason please? Basis of my perception:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/entertainment/comments/6cxqc/top_10_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/entertainment/comments/6cxqc/top_10_jackie_chan_stunts_video/)

<http://digg.com/celebrity/Top_10_Jackie_Chan_Stunts_3>

------
sam_in_nyc
How does one go about getting TechCrunch to cover their product, on launch
day?

~~~
Tichy
By getting accepted into YC.

------
djahng
It's always nice to hear updates from Y Combinator "graduates".

------
cpach
Letting users customize the CSS seems like a great idea. When I used MySpace I
really missed the ability to do this without resorting to really flaky hacks.

------
zer0
Should I start hogging up subdomain names?

~~~
almost
no

------
keltecp11
I only watched the video... but can you share video weblinks as well? The
interface is fantastic, well done.

~~~
arjunlall
If you mean video embeds then yes, each video has a code and can be embedded
just like YouTube.

